# An egg just hatched!



## Gutter (Jan 8, 2022)

My female cinnamon light pied laid a clutch of 5 eggs a month after her first clutch. In her first clutch all but 1 egg died and she ended up rejecting the only living baby who is now 5 weeks and doing great with my hand feedings. Tonight around 3:00 am i woke to chirping after checking her new baby has hatched! Thankfully it seems she's got motherly instincts this time. Hopefully the father won't pick on the baby cause if that's the case I'll have to separate him which will definitely make it harder on mom.


Edit: I'm calling baby 1 peach fuzz I'll update as they hatch!

Edit 2: one egg has died, after examining the fetus it looked malformed with a crooked beak, though it is sad I've laid the fetus to rest and I'm praying for the other 3 eggs to hatch heathy babies!


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

I'm glad your 5 week old baby is doing well!!! It's always the worst when a parent rejects their young. And that's really exciting that you have another chick! And yes, please keep us updated! I'd love to hear and see more. I have a female cinnamon light pied cockatiel as well!!!


----------



## Gutter (Jan 8, 2022)

Misstiel said:


> I'm glad your 5 week old baby is doing well!!! It's always the worst when a parent rejects their young. And that's really exciting that you have another chick! And yes, please keep us updated! I'd love to hear and see more. I have a female cinnamon light pied cockatiel as well!!!


Oh! You also have a cinnamon pied?! Aren't they just a gorgeous mutation? My hopes is to one day breed a cinnamon white face pied but that's years down the line


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

Yes, I'll show you a picture of her and yes, I love that mutation as well! I love the heavy pied as well! Oh wow, that would be very cool! I've always loved the whiteface mutation!


----------



## Gutter (Jan 8, 2022)

Oh my she is just gorgeous! I agree heavier pied cockatiels are also amazing!









This is my male WF pied, Oscar mayer wiener! I'm hoping to breed him in the future (gotta find a good/nice mate for him first) my favorite part about his patterning is his lil mask which 100% fits his thieving


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

Awwwww! He is sooooo cute!!!! 🥰 🤣That's so true! I have a normal pied, and he has that mask as well, which makes sense since he is such a mischief maker. It is a little hard to see in this picture, but he does have it.


----------



## Gutter (Jan 8, 2022)

The markings fit our babies to a T 🤣


----------



## mel&sydney07 (12 mo ago)

congrats!


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

Gutter said:


> My female cinnamon light pied laid a clutch of 5 eggs a month after her first clutch. In her first clutch all but 1 egg died and she ended up rejecting the only living baby who is now 5 weeks and doing great with my hand feedings. Tonight around 3:00 am i woke to chirping after checking her new baby has hatched! Thankfully it seems she's got motherly instincts this time. Hopefully the father won't pick on the baby cause if that's the case I'll have to separate him which will definitely make it harder on mom.
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm calling baby 1 peach fuzz I'll update as they hatch!
> ...


How are the eggs or chicks doing?


----------



## mel&sydney07 (12 mo ago)

congrats!


----------



## Gutter (Jan 8, 2022)

Misstiel said:


> How are the eggs or chicks doing?


Hey the one egg is all that hatched sadly but they're at a bird store who does hand feeding! He went there at 4 weeks of age and already is adopted by a lovely older lady. I visit him occasionally now and it'll be quite sad once he's ready to go home.


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

Awwwww, I'm so sorry that the others didn't make it, but I'm happy that one is doing very well! It is very sad when you have to say bye to your babies so I totally understand what you mean.


----------



## Gracie The Birb (Aug 13, 2021)

Gutter said:


> My female cinnamon light pied laid a clutch of 5 eggs a month after her first clutch. In her first clutch all but 1 egg died and she ended up rejecting the only living baby who is now 5 weeks and doing great with my hand feedings. Tonight around 3:00 am i woke to chirping after checking her new baby has hatched! Thankfully it seems she's got motherly instincts this time. Hopefully the father won't pick on the baby cause if that's the case I'll have to separate him which will definitely make it harder on mom.
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm calling baby 1 peach fuzz I'll update as they hatch!
> ...


My recommendation is don't breed so closely, try as much as possible to lengthen the time between each clutch so the clutch could be healthy, I read somewhere that it should be 2 times a year with long periods between them


----------

